# Estação meteorológica skywatch BL500



## cookie (21 Mai 2018 às 18:02)

Olá Boa tarde a todos.

Alguém conhece esta estação meteorológica portátil? 

http://www.jdc.ch/sport-line/skywatch-bl500/

E aqui um pequeno vídeo 


Gostaria de recolher opiniões.

Grata.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------

